# splash x agouit litter



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Great looking litter! congratulations!!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice looking group of splashed carriers, there! Were you wanting the agoutis, or the non-agoutis, or both?


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> Nice looking group of splashed carriers, there! Were you wanting the agoutis, or the non-agoutis, or both?


i wasnt bothered how they came out as theyre only f1s but if im honest id perfer them to come out chin and pied but you cant have it all

im quite excited about this litter as ive got so many possibilites as the mums parents are mum is blue and her dad is chin,her auntie is pied,her uncle is my imitation brindle

so if im lucky i could produce 
blue splash
tris with alot of luck
might produce more imitation brindles 
as the moment on the brindles im missing the black bit that looks abit splashy so adding abit of splash blood might help
chins
pieds
if im right you can only get splash carriers if the parents carry the c gene so i think ive chosen the best female that i had available


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice and thanks for the link(dog).


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The splashed gene cannot be carried, it is dominant... however it need a c-dilute gene to show itself.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As it is a gene that is present but not expressed, I call that carried, much as I would call a pew "carrying" black or black-based. I'm always getting corrected, but I don't see why. Do you have a better word for that? Nobody offers one, they just give me the same line about dominant/recessive.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be giving oldtyme a pair of splashed next time I see him so he will have all the ingredients he needs to achieve his aim either way.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

In cases like that I tend to use words like 'hiding' or 'covering'


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice looking litter!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd call it carried as well I think - even though you can't see it, it is being carried.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> very nice and thanks for the link(dog).


no prob


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> I'll be giving oldtyme a pair of splashed next time I see him so he will have all the ingredients he needs to achieve his aim either way.


thank you


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

update photo


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Cuties!

I wouldn't call it carried personally. Carried is a term used for an allele of a gene hidden by another allele of the same gene. In the case of splashed mice that aren't c-dilute, they are still splashed...you just can't see it because the color of the mouse is already the color of the splashes...it is different genes affecting the visibility of the splashing...not a different allele of the same gene. Saying that it "carried" splash would imply that splash is recessive and a splashed mouse would be needed to get more splashes, when its not.....you just need a c-diluted mate.

If you know an albino mouse is also A/A for example...would you say that it is carrying agouti?...I wouldn't...b/c that would imply that it only has one A allele and would be capable of producing non-agouti offspring if bred to a non-albino...which it wouldn't be.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

So, though that's a lovely exposition, it does not answer the question of what you would call it instead of splashed.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I would say whatever it is plus "hiding splashed"


----------

